# Z-level dressage?



## bellaboo (20 June 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me what is the english equivalent to Z-level and ZZ-level dressage in the Netherlands? Have been looking up my filly's sire and the info i have found says he worked to Z-level and his offspring is ZZ-light. If it helps he is a friesian.
Any info would be great thanks


----------



## jumpthemoon (20 June 2007)

http://www.engelsehoeve.nl/horses/horse_video/dressage%20levels%20translator.htm

have a look at this...


----------



## jumpthemoon (20 June 2007)

It looks like maybe advanced-medium


----------



## Fahrenheit (20 June 2007)

In Holland
B = Novice Lvel
LI/LII = Novice Level
MI/MII = Medium Level
ZI/ZII = Advanced Level
ZZL/ZZZ = National Level
Prix St Georges = (Inter)national Level
Intermediar I/II =    "         "         "
Grand Prix =            "         "         "


----------



## bellaboo (20 June 2007)

Thanks! Thats fab


----------



## Halfstep (20 June 2007)

Z is equivalent to our Advanced Medium, ZZ to our Advanced.  Or thereabouts (the tests obviously differ, but that it pretty much how they map out).


----------

